# Headlamp Adjustment



## aland (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi
I'm Alan and I'm new to the forum.
My question is that on my E38 there are two starwheels behind the headlamps in between the lamps (one starwheel on each lamp assembly) Can anyone tell me what these do as turning them has no effect that I can see ? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in anticipation

Alan


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Hello!

HID xenon lights adjust automatically.

For non-HID xenon lights, there should be two knobs on the top of each headlight assembly... 

The one in between the high and low should be for lateral (left/right) adjustment.
The one towards the outside of the car (closer to the fender) should be for vertical.


----------



## aland (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for your quick reply M.Wong. My E38 is to the European spec. without xenon headlights and as far as I can remember there is only the one wheel per headlight assembly. It's rotational axis is vertical. It's a black plastic wheel about one inch diameter.
Do you have, or do you know where there is a picture of this, and the other one ?

Thanks Alan


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

A European vehicle may be different... Back part of the headlight, one on either side of the low beam end? (I am not certain as I have xenons on both the cars?)









(photo from Bekkers.com)

Headlight drawing on RealOEM.


----------



## aland (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for that. You are right in that there are two adjustment wheels per headlamp assembly which I assume are to adjust the dipped beam lamp only, the main beam lamp being non-adjustable. Is this correct? When I get a chance and when it's dark I will check it out but I assume it's for dipped beam only since this is the thing which is checked during UK vehicle annual tests.

Alan


----------

